# We have BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## DaRabbits (Dec 28, 2011)

We are soooooooo Excited we have been trying since August to have baby bunnies and now all of our patients have paid off!!!! Woke up this morning to find our beautfull Calie(Calie is a Californian not too orginial with the name i know) had 6 babies this morning


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

YAH !!


----------



## DaRabbits (Dec 28, 2011)

update on our babies. unfortunatly we lost two of the six moma accidentally squished them But the other 4 are looking good and active.YourLinkGoesHere


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations!  

Sorry to hear about the two that Mom squished.

Hoping all is well with the remaining 4.  

Thanks for the pics.  

Welcome to the Forum.

K


----------

